# Film score without orchestral instruments?



## 3DC (Feb 23, 2021)

Out of pure curiosity is it possible to produce film score without any orchestral instruments? Are there any notable examples to study from. 

Sorry for beginner question.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 23, 2021)

Absolutely.

I recommend you watch Hitchcock’s “The Birds” and all John Carpenter movies.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Feb 23, 2021)

check out The Firm (solo piano), Whiplash, Annihilation, The Social Network, The Neon Demon...


----------



## davidson (Feb 23, 2021)

Also check out it follows, blade runner, hannah (my favourite), and fight club.


----------



## d.healey (Feb 23, 2021)

Any instrument can be an "orchestral" instrument. Check out Birdman, and Isle of dogs, both scores are essentially just drums.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 23, 2021)

3DC said:


> Of course! I totally forgot John Carpenter - Escape form NY and Vangelis in Blade Runner
> 
> This is embarrassing. Shame on me.
> 
> Is there an official or differential name for this type of film scoring I can google about?


No shame required; asking questions is always a good idea. Btw, “The Birds” is a scoreless affair - reason why the bird noises are all the more haunting. And I don’t think there’s a name for scores that aren’t orchestral in nature.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 23, 2021)

3DC said:


> Oh man I just found how many notable movies are scored like this. This is beyond shame. I am done with music.
> 
> Terminator, Requiem For a Dream, Tron, Drive, Ex Machina, ...
> 
> Apparently this style is named Electronic Film Score.


Haha the name makes a lot of sense. I can imagine a lot of variants too. Klezmer Film Score, Punkrock Film Score, etc.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Feb 23, 2021)

Also, all of the Tangerine Dream scores over the years, especially throughout the '80s.


----------



## visiblenoise (Feb 23, 2021)

I just watched I Care a Lot over the weekend - I think that was entirely electronic too.


----------



## Orchestrata (Feb 23, 2021)

It Follows is an indie horror film with an amazing synth score by Disasterpeace.


----------



## NekujaK (Feb 23, 2021)

So many indie films from the past 3 decades have been scored just with guitar and maybe a cajon - or something close to that.


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 23, 2021)

Forbidden Planet is the classic US movie from the Barron's. But for incredible and early have a listen to the sound for the 1969 Egyptian film, the night of counting the years. Composed by Mario Nascimbene , astonishing work for 1969, and a wonderful film


----------



## cuttime (Feb 23, 2021)

Wes Antczak said:


> Also, all of the Tangerine Dream scores over the years, especially throughout the '80s.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 23, 2021)

Howard Shore's Crash


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 23, 2021)

d.healey said:


> Any instrument can be an "orchestral" instrument. Check out Birdman, and Isle of dogs, both scores are essentially just drums.


Sanchez said when the went to the screening of Birdman he was shocked. He thought there were more instruments to be added


----------



## Saxer (Feb 23, 2021)

Lots of Film Noir and gangster movies and some Mancini's had Big Band music.


----------



## South Thames (Feb 23, 2021)

OK, I'll be the first one to mention Flight Of The Navigator.


----------



## jeremiahpena (Feb 23, 2021)

Swiss Army Man, almost entirely a-cappella vocals.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Feb 23, 2021)

If you want to go back further:








Theatre organ - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## sgtpepper123 (Feb 24, 2021)

A lot of Cliff Martinez' scores are mostly electronic and are fantastic.


----------

